# Update TIVO program guide over internet



## Grumpster (Jul 15, 2007)

BEen a long time since ive set my TIVO up, need to rebuild it after it died a long time ago. (luckily have a backed up imagE) 

I remember having to configure my TIVO to connect over internet to download the TV guide, is this still possible, anyone got a guide? 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

Steve Jenkins is usually quoted as a good guide I believe...

http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/network_floppy.html#_Toc101001895


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

I've literally JUST been through the process (albeit to revert to dialup) but the cut-down guide at silicon dust and their bootable CD image were very simple to do:
http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2


----------



## Grumpster (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help

So i can download the tv guides foc? Do i need to setup and account, what's the address that Tivo connects to?


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

Grumpster said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> So i can download the tv guides foc? Do i need to setup and account, what's the address that Tivo connects to?


If by foc You mean Free of Charge, you cant. You need a subscription with TiVo to get your updates


----------

